# Coffee Compass......in my gob



## 4085

I thought, that with the ever growing popularity of CC, it might be fun to mimic another thread for the benefit of HasBean. That means we discuss CC beans, either green or roasted for the benefit of others. Not intending to exclude anybody, but lets make this the place, especially for the boys who like their beans with a suntan!


----------



## 4085

I will kick it off. I have tried most of the CC darker offerings.I often converse with Richard and ask him what is new. For the past couple of months, I have been drinking JAmpit SO, Malabar Hit, the other one, and Caravanserai. I use 500 gms a week and I often leave bags 6 weskits their roast before I open them, as long as they are used in a week or so they are fine.

I have just ordered these:

Mahogany roast sweet bourbon is just roasted and tastes lovely ( but needs a few days rest )

also just roasted Mahogany Roast Brazil Yellow bourbon Pulped natural - Fantastic

If Richard says they are good, then they usually are!


----------



## DoubleShot

Placed my first order with Coffee Compass late afternoon, order already collected by couriers and will be with me tomorrow.

Funnily enough, dfk41, it was from reading some of your positive comments about Java Jampit Estate beans that I scribbled down a note for my myself and that was one of the first two beans I shall be trying from them.

Can't wait...

Richard mentioned just earlier: roasting and cupping a super new Sumatra Wahana natural - lovely. One to look out for.


----------



## 7493

I'm an addict as are the rest of my family. Current favourites are Java Jampit SO, Indian Bibi Estate A and the Mystery Blend. Also love the Monsoon Malabar. Only caveat, beware too low a brew temperature.


----------



## 4085

The other thing I find, is that the beans I have had benefit from at least ten days rest post roast. I opened a bag two weeks ago that were 6 weeks past roast and they had really developed and offered a new range of flavours I had not had before. I do not know if it is the same with all dark beans. The system I use, is to order 2 x 500 gms of two beans. I order this a couple of days before I open my last 500 gm bag. A bag lasts me about a week, so it gives the chance to try a bean about 10 days post, then swop to the other variety and so on, so if your memory is good enough, or you make notes (not for me!) you can see how the taste changes


----------



## domjon1

just had another bag of Sweet Bourbon through the post this afternoon, a lovely coffee in milk, especially if you have a sweet tooth like me. Looking forward to trying it on the new equipment. Good value too


----------



## El carajillo

Just received Jampit Estate ,Sumatran Wahana Est fully washed, Mediterranean Mocha Espresso, and Australian Skybury. a little resting and ready to go. The only problem having had these before is which to open first:rolleyes:


----------



## Wobin19

Just received a repeat order of Jampit Estate and Brighton Lanes. Brighton Lanes is my wife fave for flat whites. Both really easy coffees to work with.


----------



## DoubleShot

El carajillo

Only just realised yesterday that Carajillo is a coffee drink.


----------



## DoubleShot

Wobin19 said:


> Just received a repeat order of Jampit Estate and Brighton Lanes.


The very two I'm expecting tomorrow!


----------



## El carajillo

DoubleShot said:


> El carajillo
> 
> Only just realised yesterday that Carajillo is a coffee drink.


Yes it is a very tasty drink too


----------



## DoubleShot

So you do make it 50% espresso then topped up the other 50% with milk? If so, sounds like a Cortado but using milk instead of milk foam.


----------



## El carajillo

No, carajillo is strictly espresso coffee with a measure of spirit, usually Spanish brandy or Anis. This is sometimes drunk as a kick starter first thing in the morning in rural areas of Spain I believe.


----------



## marcuswar

El carajillo said:


> No, carajillo is strictly espresso coffee with a measure of spirit, usually Spanish brandy or Anis. This is sometimes drunk as a kick starter first thing in the morning in rural areas of Spain I believe.


Ohh no.. sorry El Carajillo, but either way I look at it adding alcohol to coffee just spoils a good drink for me


----------



## twotone

El carajillo said:


> Just received Jampit Estate ,Sumatran Wahana Est fully washed, Mediterranean Mocha Espresso, and Australian Skybury. a little resting and ready to go. The only problem having had these before is which to open first:rolleyes:


The Jampit estate is great as an espresso use 92degrees C temp if you can BTW, the MME are just superb beans in milk or as Americanos but I've been using them with half hot water and half steamed milk and really like them like that but in cappas they are very good, like a chocolate milkshake.


----------



## DoubleShot

twotone

You drink Americanos. Do you pull a double shot of espresso then top up with hot water or hot water in cup first then pull your shot on top? Does it even make a difference? Never tried one without milk.


----------



## froggystyle

Hot water first, then shot on top


----------



## DoubleShot

Might try one in the morning.

Thanks froggystyle.


----------



## marcuswar

DoubleShot said:


> twotone
> 
> You drink Americanos. Do you pull a double shot of espresso then top up with hot water or hot water in cup first then pull your shot on top? Does it even make a difference? Never tried one without milk.


AFAIK the order in which you do it determines if its an Americano or a Long Black. Putting the water in first (Long Black) means the you maintain the crema of the shot.


----------



## johnealey

Currently on the go from CC

Roasted by CC: Hill and valley- nom! Already regretting not ordering more than I did

Greens from CC: Mystery 2- lots of different flavours; Cuban Serrano Alturo Superior-Smooooooooth.

Something that non CC customers may not be aware of is the one price for delivery, which normally arrives next day, is £3.90 and that you can get green beans of each coffee by selecting greens from the grind options.

Richard is super knowledgeable and has gone to extrordinary lengths to ensure the ealey household has not run out of coffee. At christmas I queried a roast date that really did look like a typo. Couple of emails later, Richard let me know that another bag was on its way as a replacement and this is the exceptional bit, he thought about the delivery address, which had changed to wifes place of work as out and about a lot before christmas just for this delivery and changed it back to our home address. That is service beyond the pale that you just cannot fault.

John


----------



## 4085

If anyone has any Jampit, and has a machine with a Pid, it would be interesting if they could experiment a little with temp as having a lever machine thats one thing I cannot do! A trick with Jampit, is to go for a shorter, gloupy pour. Discard the first 5 seconds, capture the next 15 and discard the rest. When you get it right, you capture the sweetspot and this is one bean that really does that well


----------



## hotmetal

Ooh, centre cutting. I think that's the first time I've heard that mentioned on here since I joined. (Which to be fair is not all that long as I am still a relative n00b).

CC has been on my radar for some time and I will be trying some of their wares once I come of DSOL. Although I'm enjoying the surprises that brings at the mo.


----------



## twotone

DoubleShot said:


> twotone
> 
> You drink Americanos. Do you pull a double shot of espresso then top up with hot water or hot water in cup first then pull your shot on top? Does it even make a difference? Never tried one without milk.


Always espresso then hot water, don't know if it makes any difference though, I do it like that mainly because of the weighing thing.


----------



## DoubleShot

dfk41 said:


> If anyone has any Jampit, and has a machine with a Pid, it would be interesting if they could experiment a little with temp


Adjust it up or down and by how many degrees would you suggest?

Is there a knack on how to discard first 5 secs of pour then remainder after the next 15 secs without making a complete mess? You slide out one cup whilst sliding in another...really fast?


----------



## marcuswar

The Mahogany Monsoon Malabar hit I had definitely worked better when I pushed it up by 1 degree.


----------



## 4085

DoubleShot said:


> Adjust it up or down and by how many degrees would you suggest?
> 
> Is there a knack on how to discard first 5 secs of pour then remainder after the next 15 secs without making a complete mess? You slide out one cup whilst sliding in another...really fast?


Yes, the old two cup routine......bit of practice and bobs your uncle!


----------



## DoubleShot

This is where waterproof scales would come in handy!


----------



## jeebsy

twotone said:


> Always espresso then hot water, don't know if it makes any difference though, I do it like that mainly because of the weighing thing.


Some people like to do it the other way round so you get a bit of crema on top


----------



## chewy

Currently on my 2nd bag of Cuban Serrano Altura Superior after having pretty much Brighton Lanes. Mostly consumed via Aeropress but is great in milk based drinks. My other half prefers it to BL although she ruins it with syrup.


----------



## DoubleShot

chewy said:


> Currently on my 2nd bag of Cuban Serrano Altura Superior


Oh, didn't know they stocked Cuban Serrano. How does it compare with Rave's offering which is not currently available?


----------



## greenm

Currently have a batch of the Cuban Serrano waiting for me in the cupboard but passing water through a part of my body designed for solids.....so must resist!!

I was really surprised how much I loved the Rave variety of this bean, much fruitier than I expected and roasted lighter than I had anticipated, I would also be interested to hear people's thoughts on the two (Rave v C.C)


----------



## greenm

Right, finally managed to crack open the C.C. Cuban and its quite different to the Rave variety, expect even more choc and an outrageous mouthfeel, but sadly gone is the fruitiness that made the Rave so special for me.

So expect a darker roast from C.C more body with thankfuly the same smokiness but less fruit. Still very drinkable not even a hint of any acidity, anyone who likes Brighton Lanes Blend will love this!! Would have thought it would be good as flat white or as a macchiato

Hope this helps anyone looking for a different bean


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks greenm. Sounds like the Coffee Compass Cuban Serrano might be more to my liking. Will certainly grab some in a future order to try. Just hope they don't suddenly disappear like the Rave ones!


----------



## johnealey

One of the other advantages of buying greens to roast at home, apart from stockpiling, really is the ability to roast a little less or a little more to bring out the different flavours that you enjoy.

Now whilst in no way am anything other than a rank amateur at roasting am getting different flavours out that seem to suit out palate ( chocolately mostly with an occasional foray into fruityness, ooh err).

What i do like about CC green beans is the fact that you can if you choose to order the roasted and the greens which gives you something to aim at and the greens are sold in 2 kilo batches, giving you plenty of opportunity to get something you happy with.

I know not everyone is going to become a home roaster and for me it wasn't about cost saving so much as smoothing out the supply lines & getting something roasted how i like it.

John


----------



## hotmetal

I think it's cool that people roast at home. Another challenge, another skill learnt, taking control of more of the process. Unfortunately I have neither the time nor the space to accommodate such kit. Luckily there are lots of great roasters around, both home and commercial.


----------



## froggystyle

Time and space is little, my gene sits in a cupboard all week, pull it out once a week for a coup,e of hours and I roast a weeks worth of beans in one go. Just wish I could match the big boys in terms of taste....


----------



## Glenn

DoubleShot said:


> Just hope they don't suddenly disappear like the Rave ones!


Always remember that coffee is a crop

When its gone its gone. Roasters do not know how the coffee will be received, and sometimes they just cannot get their hands on enough to keep us all fuelled

It may be back next year but may taste different

Hope these stocks are plentiful


----------



## 4085

just opened the mahogany sweet roasted on the 8th and what a thoroughly pleasant bean. I have only pulled one shot and need to tighten up the grind slightly. A really smooth taste and if I had not reached my ceiling today I would be in amongst them tonight!


----------



## Obnic

dfk41 said:


> just opened the mahogany sweet...


Whassat? Can't see it on the site. Is this a DFK41 special roast?


----------



## evoman

Great to see a thread focused on CC - my favourite roaster (at the moment!). I just got a new order delivered Saturday and just tried my first shot of Caravanserai. Not sure what I think of it yet - not quite my flavour profile, but I suspect it will grow on my as I make my way through the bag. My favourite beans from CC are currently the Extra Dark Wild Ethiopian Highland, which are super dark and oily have a nice funky taste that cuts through milk really well. I also like the other mahogany roasts (Malabar and Jampit). I've tried loads of others, but am rubbish at keeping track of them (need a notebook with tasting notes!). If you like dark, try the Ethiopian - not too many beans like them available in the UK, where roasts tend to be on the lighter side (compared to the American roasters like Peets that I grew up on!).


----------



## 4085

evoman, all of the dryer stuff cc produce really benefit fro at least b7 if not longer, days rest. The caravanserai I find best as a 15 gm shot in about twice the volume of milk


----------



## jim3rg

Has anyone tried the Old Brown Java?

Jim


----------



## DoubleShot

Finally got to try Brighton Lanes Blend this morning. These beans had been on my ever growing list of beans I wished to try based on positive comments from others here.

Despite first few pulls having very long extraction times, no sink shots, all drank and enjoyed as flat whites. Not tried as espresso or cortado yet but may do tomorrow morning now that I have them dialled in for a 30 sec extraction.


----------



## 7493

I think I'll put OBJ on my next order. Still enjoying the 'Mystery Blend' and it is such good value. Will also reorder some more Indian Bibi Estate.


----------



## evoman

dfk41 said:


> evoman, all of the dryer stuff cc produce really benefit fro at least b7 if not longer, days rest. The caravanserai I find best as a 15 gm shot in about twice the volume of milk


Thanks for the pointer - I was about to say that I have found the beans unremarkable, but maybe they will get better. There is some flavour note that I cannot quite identify that I am not loving, but it might work in more milk since I have done some very strong flat white style drinks with it and it came across as too harsh. I have read varying arguments over resting beans, so have never really committed to a rest schedule with new beans. I switched to the mahogany roast Jampit Hit beans from CC this morning and I think that they will shone better at the moment (screwed up the grind and dose on the two I have done thus far though!).


----------



## 4085

evoman, I buy loads of beans from cc and always their mahogany stuff. I find if you can, to leave it at least ten days (unopened). Once opened, a 500 gm bag lasts less than a week, so I have absolutely no issue with that. I have had and enjoyed their stuff up to 7 weeks past roast date before opened. caravanserai has a strong taste, but as stated, I find a shot in about 3 to 4 ounces of milk works for me.


----------



## DoubleShot

I'm guinea pig testing some Uno Poco De Cielo. Smooth with no acidity and a hint of Terry's Chocolate Orange that lingers on the palate. Very tasty.


----------



## Dallah

Cuban Serrano has been my boon companion for this past week and has been especially enjoyed as a dark force on this May the Fourth. Yummy flat whites and four shot super sized piccolos. I've been up since 05:30 which is just wrong on a bank holiday Monday.


----------



## 4085

Just finishing a Sumatra Lingtong Mahogany and it is probably the best cc offering I have had. And this was 4 weeks past roast date before I opened it. Have just ordered two more kilos!


----------



## evoman

dfk41 said:


> Just finishing a Sumatra Lingtong Mahogany and it is probably the best cc offering I have had. And this was 4 weeks past roast date before I opened it. Have just ordered two more kilos!


Maybe this is why I cannot find it on their website! I went to order some and I don't see a Sumatra Lingtong. There is a Java Lingtong - is that the one you mean, or is this really gone from their website?


----------



## 4085

I never buy from the website...LOL I just ring Richard and have a chat. As it happens, you are right. it is java but java and Sumatra on the coffee map are both Indonesian hence my confusion! try it, it is fantastic! Some might think this next photo crap, but that is a double in 3 ounces of milk, and leaves trails down the side of the cup like a good Guinness!


----------



## evoman

dfk41 said:


> I never buy from the website...LOL I just ring Richard and have a chat. As it happens, you are right. it is java but java and Sumatra on the coffee map are both Indonesian hence my confusion! try it, it is fantastic! Some might think this next photo crap, but that is a double in 3 ounces of milk, and leaves trails down the side of the cup like a good Guinness!


Thanks for the clarification - just ordered some along with some Mocha Italia and the Cuban - quite a different lineup compared to my usual CC choices!


----------



## evoman

evoman said:


> Thanks for the clarification - just ordered some along with some Mocha Italia and the Cuban - quite a different lineup compared to my usual CC choices!


Just a quick follow up - I got the Java Lingtong (mahogany roast) and it is outstanding. I am waiting on the Cuban since it was roasted several days later, so I will leave it for the moment. Thanks for the recommendation of the Lingtong, it is really lovely (smells amazing - and stands up strong with a great deep flavour in a milky drink).


----------



## Mr O

Has anyone tried this?

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/south-america/brazil-ipanema-gourmet-500g.html

a work colleague wants a kilo when I place an order.... He wants nutty and choc, so I'm guessing this will be ok for him?


----------



## 4085

Ring them, ask for Richard!


----------



## DoubleShot

Tried a sample bag of Hill & Valley this morning after finishing off the last of Coffee Compass LSOL.

Hands down CC beans are the easiest beans to dial-in that I have ever used. Sure, that isn't many compared to other folk here (7 different coffee roasters). Went from the darkest (read as...almost ash!) beans I've tried (Richard & Ben's) which was grind setting 7 on my Mythos straight to 4.5 for LSOL and didn't need to change it during all 500g. This morning adjusted dial to 6 and...BINGO! Bang on first time, 18g in, 36g out in 28 to 30 secs each time for four flat whites (5/6oz).

Don't know how Richard manages it but he sure is some kind of magician in my books!


----------



## 4085

I should not share this and I have mentioned it before......Sumatra Lingtong Mahogany roast!!!!!


----------



## 7493

Thanks David, it will be on my next order. Waiting impatiently for the OBJ to age!


----------



## Sooty

Following a couple of recommendations, I'm drinking - and really enjoying - the Brazil Fazenda Rodomunho at the moment. Like all CC beans seem to be, it is dead easy to dial in and I'm consistently getting toffee/cocoa/ripe fruit that is mentioned in the CC tasting notes.

I'm sticking with my plan of ordering a blend I know I like (Gusto Gold tops the list) and a SO bean to try each order (plus a bag of the Mystery Bean, as it's a great cup and a real bargain!). I'm thinking maybe Java Lintong or Cuban Serrano next time. I really should be trying other roasters, but everything I've had from CC so far has been good, and there's a whole bunch more from them I'd like to try. Thanks to everyone here for the recommendations.


----------



## evoman

dfk41 said:


> I should not share this and I have mentioned it before......Sumatra Lingtong Mahogany roast!!!!!


I think you are trying to throw people off the trail, which I endorse given that these are lovely beans (but are from Java, not Sumatra!). Thanks for the recommendation, they have been fantastic.


----------



## twotone

Well I've just placed another order, bought three bags of Gusto Gold @ £22, a bag of mystery beans 3 @£5.95 & the Java Lingtong (thanks guys).

Two and half kilos of beans delivered for £36.83 which is just under £3.70 for 250 grammes of beans.

Tony


----------



## jkb89

Sounds like a bargain Tony!


----------



## twotone

jkb89 said:


> Sounds like a bargain Tony!


As the guys above said, hardly a bean wasted with CC so yes, a bargain for me certainly.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

received from cc today guat's antigua greens, talk about a blue bean ,hope i can roast these right.


----------



## risky

Mystery beans number 3 and a bag of Mediterranean mocha on the way.

Brighton lanes last time which was my first CC purchase and was superb!


----------



## Walter Sobchak

That's my 2nd order with coffee compass where my beans have been delivered a week past roast date. Would not mind that much if it was only 1 bag but 3 bags.


----------



## 4085

depending on the bean (how dark) many of cc beans are best opened 28 days after roast. I drink nothing but CC so I am pretty sure what I am saying is correct


----------



## Soll

I totally agree David, as with all their beans I noticed a marked improvement after 2weeks from opening but the trouble is it's nearing the bottom of the bag


----------



## 4085

I order 2 kilos as I am just breaking into the third bag. I try never to open them until 3 weeks past roast. If you leave the bags sealed out of the warmth then they will surprise you how long they keep. Obviously, if your coffee habit is two cups a day, then this might be more. Of an issue


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> depending on the bean (how dark) many of cc beans are best opened 28 days after roast. I drink nothing but CC so I am pretty sure what I am saying is correct


Are you saying 28 days rest before using ?

or best up to 28 days after roast?


----------



## 4085

i do not open them if i can help it until 28 days post roast


----------



## 4085

Let me qualify. I recently, a couple of months ago, found my self unable to open ant of the 4 x 500 gm bags until they were 20 or so days post. I drink about 100 gms a day and since I had 4 bags of the same bean, the ones which were 28 days past were definitely tastier than the ones even at 20


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> i do not open them if i can help it until 28 days post roast


.....

View attachment 14836


----------



## hotmetal

?

I've quite often eaten yogurts that are 28 days past BB date. Am always worried that I'll look in the mirror and see that pic Mr Boots.


----------



## twotone

I'm now halfway through a bag of Java Lintong, I got the standard roast possibly a mistake however the beans are really good, they were roasted 3rd June and I only opened them yesterday.

They taste of dark chocolate in milk but I think that the extraction time has to be a wee bit shorter though as the coffee is a bit weak tasting.

I have been extracting 17g>32g in about 30 seconds including a 5-6 second pre-infusion but for the last couple of coffees I've taken down the extracted weight to about 28g which seems to be a bit better or stronger tasting.

Absolutely no waste when dialing in or no sink shots.

I've had one espresso and it was nice and tasty.

Tony


----------



## 7493

Just finished a bag of Old Brown Java. We were not sure at first but by the end of the bag loved it! Now it's maybe our favourite to date.


----------



## johnnygee04

My last order included a free sample of Mahogany Jampit. The stronger taste was so good that 500g was added to the Brighton Lanes & Gusto Gold in today's reorder.


----------



## 7493

I like the Mahogany jampit too! But the Old Brown java just has it at the moment. Currently working our way through some beans from another supplier and not getting used to the much milder taste.


----------



## Bigpikle

been working through a little sample bag of the Mysery that came with my last order and have to say I've been really enjoying it - again, no acidity I could make out and its smooth as well. I actually much preferred it to the last DSOL offering.

I love all the espresso blends I've had from them and Hill & Valley might be my favourite, but also had some great Sumatra Wahana which has been my favoured brew in the AP and Sowden for the last couple of months. Also just trying some Boliva Communidad Tres Estrellas which I havent enjoyed quite as much as a brew but will try as espresso when I'm home at the end of the week - caramel in the tasting notes so will see what I find!

I could seriously just order from them and not bother with anywhere else. The value is amazing.


----------



## risky

OK so I finished off Mediterranean Mocha. I don't think I was getting the best out of them, or maybe they suit milk based drinks better, but still nice.

Anyway, on to Mystery Beans Number 3. First shot, grinder way off, I could tell just by looking at the grounds before the shot was even pulled.

18.5g > 32g > 25s so expecting well under extracted due to how fast it was.

Incredible shot! Scent of cinnamon on the nose, and the cinnamon taste was there as well. Fantastic! Can't wait till I get it dialled in to see what else it reveals.

Has anyone else tried Mystery Beans 3 and wants to share their 'recipes'/tasting notes?


----------



## twotone

risky said:


> OK so I finished off Mediterranean Mocha. I don't think I was getting the best out of them, or maybe they suit milk based drinks better, but still nice.
> 
> Anyway, on to Mystery Beans Number 3. First shot, grinder way off, I could tell just by looking at the grounds before the shot was even pulled.
> 
> 18.5g > 32g > 25s so expecting well under extracted due to how fast it was.
> 
> Incredible shot! Scent of cinnamon on the nose, and the cinnamon taste was there as well. Fantastic! Can't wait till I get it dialled in to see what else it reveals.
> 
> Has anyone else tried Mystery Beans 3 and wants to share their 'recipes'/tasting notes?


I've a bag ready to open possibly tomorrow, I'm just coming to the end of the Lintong beans, really looking forward to the mystery beans now, thanks.


----------



## marcuswar

I ordered some Java lingtong beans from them last night. I'm going to try giving them 28 days rest rather than my usual 7-10days.


----------



## marcuswar

Just received a call from Richard at Coffee Compass to ask what roast level I wanted. I've deferred to his recommendation of medium roast rather than mahogany but he's also sending me a sample of a new bean/roast as well. I think he said it will be called Tuska Elephant. It's the first time I've actually spoken with Richard , what a lovely chap he is


----------



## johnnygee04

Bigpikle said:


> been working through a little sample bag of the Mysery that came with my last order and have to say I've been really enjoying it - again, no acidity I could make out and its smooth as well. I actually much preferred it to the last DSOL offering.
> 
> I love all the espresso blends I've had from them and Hill & Valley might be my favourite, but also had some great Sumatra Wahana which has been my favoured brew in the AP and Sowden for the last couple of months. Also just trying some Boliva Communidad Tres Estrellas which I havent enjoyed quite as much as a brew but will try as espresso when I'm home at the end of the week - caramel in the tasting notes so will see what I find!
> 
> I could seriously just order from them and not bother with anywhere else. The value is amazing.


"a little sample bag of Mysery" were they really that bad ha ha!?


----------



## Step21

risky said:


> Has anyone else tried Mystery Beans 3 and wants to share their 'recipes'/tasting notes?


Having enjoyed a bag of Ethiopian Dumerso from CC, i thought i'd throw caution to the wind and try a bag of the mystery 3 beans. I was a bit perturbed on opening the bag as the roast is somewhat more advanced than my usual prediliction... But then i should have expected that.

However, i'm pleasantly surprised. Sure it's a wee bit roasty compared to my usual (and none of my 5 a day fruits to be found!) but it makes a smooth, sweet, buttery coffee with hints of sweet spice (more nutmeg to me than cinnamon) and a bit of roasted nut on the finish. BTW i'm brewing it via immersion or pourover(chemex). I don't have a machine.

Always nice to vary things.

BTW How would you describe this level of roast?


----------



## risky

Yes I got buttery as well. You are probably right about nutmeg compared to cinnamon, I only had cinnamon in the house to compare it to.

I don't really feel qualified to describe the roast level, but I'd say it's at the darker end of medium? It's certainly the darkest bean I've ever had (through luck, I don't specifically avoid any particular roast 'levels')


----------



## twotone

I've just started the mystery beans 3 and to me they are very very similar to the Java Lintong standard roast that I've just finished, I'll need to have a few more coffees but I think that they are the Java Lintong, they even look very similar beans however the only difference between the two lots of beans that is immediately apparent is that I had to grind the MB3 beans a good bit coarser than the last of the JL beans that had I used previously.


----------



## twotone

Well I've just opened the first of my three bags of Gusto Gold blend, these were roasted on 9th June and for my money these are the best beans that CC do, absolutely love them.

These particular beans need a wee bit more dialling in but I'm currently getting 17g>36g @ 30secs inc about 8 secs pre-infusion with a brewing temp of 93 degrees.

Really nice and bright tasting with loads of chocolate taste in milk drinks, they are a wee bit mild tasting in espresso but once I get them dialled in properly then that will improve.

I mainly drink these beans in cappas.

Tony


----------



## Edwin

I keep going back to the Ethiopian Dumerso Natural for my Clever Coffee Dripper. Richard wasn't very impressed with my description of fruity raw sewage, preferring over-ripe mango; regardless, this stuff is wonderful, if not quite as pungent as a few months ago. I wasn't as keen on the darker roast as an espresso.


----------



## Sooty

Over the weekend, I've been getting stuck into my first bag of Cuban Serrano, and I'm loving this one! A viscous, syrupy espresso with rich, dark cocoa flavours - and I think I can detect a faint smokiness (in a good way) like in a decent Islay malt, but finishing with a hint of sweet acidity - and a really long smooth lingering aftertaste. I only got this as fancied trying something from a different region and the Indian Bibi I was planning to get was out of stock, but I'm very pleased to have discovered it.

I've got a bag of the Mystery Beans Mk3 and the Hill & Valley blend waiting to be opened - both new ones for me too, so an interesting coffee journey over the next couple of weeks. Top knotch service from the guys at CC once again.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

just ordered 2k of colombia maragogype greens, understand these are a massive size bean lets see how they roast, iv'e been ordering 2k of different greens a month for a while now, still lots to try, loooverly.


----------



## marcuswar

I've just opened the sample bag of Tusker Elephant that Richard sent me with my last order. It's been resting for about 2 weeks while I finished some Rave Signature. I need to loosen the grind a little as my first attempt yielded 18.8g --> 36g in 60sec. Lovely gloopy pour and thick crema. Even at this extraction the resulting (large) flat white was still bold and very yummy. I'd certainly not object to having another one at this extraction. I'm definitely looking forward to tomorrows breakfast flat white with the grind loosened off a notch


----------



## DoubleShot

Don't know how Richard does it but it's hard, almost impossible to pull an undrinkable shot with Coffee Compass beans. A 60 sec extraction time with beans from most other coffee roasters would only end up one way...down the sink!


----------



## Jon

DoubleShot said:


> Don't know how Richard does it but it's hard, almost impossible to pull an undrinkable shot with Coffee Compass beans. A 60 sec extraction time with beans from most other coffee roasters would only end up one way...down the sink!


I reckon I could have a good go.


----------



## marcuswar

Absolutely DS, I think I've only ever poured two shots down the sink and neither one was from Coffee Compass. I guess it helps drinking them in flat whites rather than espresso's though.


----------



## Mrboots2u

DoubleShot said:


> Don't know how Richard does it but it's hard, almost impossible to pull an undrinkable shot with Coffee Compass beans. A 60 sec extraction time with beans from most other coffee roasters would only end up one way...down the sink!


Im a little confused here , as on the other thread you indicated that you don't like them or drink them as espresso though


----------



## DoubleShot

twotone once had shot times of 90+ secs that were drinkable. You'd have to be very brave had they been from another roaster!

Also, another benefit of Richard's magic is how easy the beans are to dial in. Don't know if it's just by chance but often I've found I can leave the grinder on the same setting as the previous bean I have used.


----------



## DoubleShot

Boots. I'm talking about flat whites here. Unless I'm mistaken so is marcuswar.

Probably need to grow more hairs on my chest before I find that I can enjoy neat espresso, lol!


----------



## marcuswar

You're not mistaken DS, Flat White is my coffee tipple, not espresso.

(I've just checked and I have exactly ONE hair on my chest!)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Apologies to all ..to me a sink shot is what i would refer to as a shot i couldn't or wouldn't drink neat ..

Hence i asked , why say they don't make a sink shot , yet they are not drunk as shots

all cleared up now

Milk hides 90 % of most foulness ( IMHO )


----------



## Jon

Mrboots2u said:


> Apologies to all ..to me a sink shot is what i would refer to as a shot i couldn't or wouldn't drink neat ..
> 
> Not one ill add milk to and drink
> 
> Milk hides 90 % of most foulness ( IMHO )


Just as well.


----------



## jeebsy

DoubleShot said:


> twotone once had shot times of 90+ secs that were drinkable.


I suspect his definition of drinkable and that of most on here are poles apart


----------



## garydyke1

DoubleShot said:


> Boots. I'm talking about flat whites here. Unless I'm mistaken so is marcuswar.
> 
> Probably need to grow more hairs on my chest before I find that I can enjoy neat espresso, lol!


Milk hides a million sins


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> I suspect his definition of drinkable and that of most on here are poles apart


The espresso equivalent of the 24hr sowden


----------



## DoubleShot

You are absolutely not wrong there garydyke1, read it many times on here before I started making fresh coffee around 6 months ago.

I've had a few different beans that I really didn't enjoy whatsoever as espresso but surprisingly were drinkable as flat whites. Thankfully no beans have been binned, not even samples.


----------



## twotone

Mrboots2u said:


> Apologies to all ..to me a sink shot is what i would refer to as a shot i couldn't or wouldn't drink neat ..
> 
> Hence i asked , why say they don't make a sink shot , yet they are not drunk as shots
> 
> all cleared up now
> 
> Milk hides 90 % of most foulness ( IMHO )


I've had one sink shot from CC in about 10 kilos of beans, I tasted or tasted every single shot before putting in the milk, don't even bother now as the beans are so consistent.


----------



## justinsaid

Just received my first ever order of fresh beans.

Went for 2x500g of Brighton Lanes and 500g of Java Jampit Estate as they seem to be generally acknowledged as good beans to start with!

Picking my machine up on Saturday, can't wait to get going now


----------



## 4085

justinsaid said:


> Just received my first ever order of fresh beans.
> 
> Went for 2x500g of Brighton Lanes and 500g of Java Jampit Estate as they seem to be generally acknowledged as good beans to start with!
> 
> Picking my machine up on Saturday, can't wait to get going now


Good stuff but do not open the Jampit until at least 10 days past the roast date as the beans will not be ready!


----------



## justinsaid

dfk41 said:


> Good stuff but do not open the Jampit until at least 10 days past the roast date as the beans will not be ready!


Thanks for the tip, will keep that in mind.

Am I good to open the Brighton Lanes straight away or should I give them some time before opening also?


----------



## 4085

justinsaid said:


> Thanks for the tip, will keep that in mind.
> 
> Am I good to open the Brighton Lanes straight away or should I give them some time before opening also?


If they are the only beans you have, just get stuck in! You will learn a rotation system that works for you with time. If the beans are not ready, then the taste will not be quite right but fine if you accept that. I would have thought Brighton lanes would be ok from 5 days or so but perhaps others can chip in as I have only had BL once


----------



## DoubleShot

Richard at Coffee Compass recommends 4-6 days rest after roast date (6 days for Brighton Lanes Blend).


----------



## justinsaid

thanks guys!


----------



## risky

Brighton Lanes is a great starter bean IMO. To be honest, no harm in opening straight away as you have so much of it you will get a chance to see how the flavour changes as the beans age.


----------



## justinsaid

Although I am very new to this, I am really enjoy the Brighton Lanes beans so far. Obviously I have nothing to compare it to and will need to refine my pallet over time but so far so good!


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

from CCs Colombia maragogype greens, roasted to medium-light, gigantic beans so needs a bit of weight above for grinding,

taste, mild, clean & bright, chocolatey good sweetness with great aroma, perfect all day coffee, for me it's 1:1 cortado's, understand it's a low caffeine bean.


----------



## Dylan

Ordered a couple of bags of the Brighton Lanes Blend after many a recommendation in many a thread.

I haven't had a chance to do anything more than pull a shot before work in much haste as of yet. But it is initially a bit much for me, much darker than the Rave blends I have been on lately, and it tastes a bit acrid even on a short pull. However as above I need to give it more of a fair shot before dismissing it and I'm looking forward to seeing what I can do with it in my Rossa PG.


----------



## DoubleShot

@Dylan

How long have you rested them for? Richard recommends 6 days on Brighton Lanes Blend.


----------



## Dylan

Not quite 6 days, maybe 4 I think. I wouldn't expect a dramatic shift in flavor however, but will happily eat my words if they calm down over the weekend!


----------



## DoubleShot

I left mine 10-14 days before opening the bag (whilst finishing off other beans that I had started) and they probably took me a fortnight to finish. So can't comment on what they're like so soon after roast date. Enjoyed them as flat whites.

I was dosing 18g in 32g to 36g out in 27 to 30 secs.


----------



## CamV6

I've just cracked into a bag of their Ethiopia cherry red. Even though I've not got the first three shots right (all too slow) the are stonkingly good!


----------



## ronsil

As this Thread is all about Coffee Compass here is a video they produced of them at work on those lovely dark beans


----------



## marcuswar

Lol...I was speaking with Richard this morning and he mentioned they had been filming and were about to put it out on Twitter. Watched the video earlier today but never occurred to me to put a link up here... doh!... well done ronsil









The only other roaster I've been to is Rave and it was surprising to see how more agricultural Coffee Compass was... can't argue with the results though


----------



## 4085

Thanks Ron. Have you seen their 6 pot sample roaster?


----------



## DoubleShot

Nicely put together video. Thanks for posting the link for us non-twitters users.


----------



## 7493

Thought the video was very well done. Nice to get an insight into how they work.


----------



## Snakehips

Hope soon to be having my first gob full of CC.

First order placed today.

Being something of a, bald chested, flat white drinker I'm kicking off with Mahogany Jampit, Brighton lanes and Hill & Valley.


----------



## DoubleShot

Hill & Valley will put hairs on your chest, lol!


----------



## Dylan

Managed to get a much better cup out of the Brighton Lanes today. A combination of a bit more rest and swapping out my tap water for Ashbeck, the latter really helped neutralize the overbearing sharpness of the shot that was drowning the rest of the flavor. It was still too long of a pull with a bit of channeling, so I have a better shot to come yet I think.


----------



## Snakehips

> Being something of a, bald chested, flat white drinker I'm kicking off with Mahogany Jampit, Brighton lanes and Hill & Valley.





DoubleShot said:


> Hill & Valley will put hairs on your chest, lol!


I would also qualify to be something of a white, flat chested, bald, drinker.

Any chance that Hill & Valley might put hair on my head?


----------



## DoubleShot

Ha ha, probably not. Just be aware it is full bodied in flavour, which I quite enjoyed.


----------



## 4085

Brazil Ipanema Gourmet Pulped Natural

Breaking newish ground for me as this is a medium roast. I also bought some Brighton Lanes. First thing about the Brazil was the adjustment needed. I made the grind a bit lighter and over 3 shots ended up returning it back to where it had been for my last mahogany roast! I need to work a bit more on it but the pour was nice, albeit a little slow. Looking forward to playing and drinking more!


----------



## jeebsy

How did it taste compared to your usual?


----------



## 4085

jeebsy said:


> How did it taste compared to your usual?


I pulled 3 quick shots, getting nearer to the desired each time. The last shot I chucked some milk in and dark it. It did not have the oomph I usually get but I am trying to educate myself to find the lighter, more subtle notes. It tasted fine and soon I will go and make another.

Yesterday I made two cafeterias. The first was a mahogany jagong village which was absolutely spot on for me. The second I used this Brazilian and it was lost in comparison!


----------



## marcuswar

No.. but their Mocha Italia might!


----------



## Sooty

What does anyone think of the new Tusker blend. I see a couple of people have had a sample from Richard - and it's being offered in both medium & mahogany roast. I'll probably give it a try on my next order - but be interesting to hear what others think of it.


----------



## 7493

Just received half a kilo of Tusker. Will wait for a week or so before diving in. Richard also sent me a sample of El Salvadore Salmon Bourbon, really looking forward to trying it!


----------



## marcuswar

Ive tried the medium roast and enjoyed its full bodied flavour so I've ordered 500g which has been resting and I'll be starting at the end of this week. I've also got a sample of the dark roast which I started today but had a bit if a Muppet morning (tank ran out of water as I started the pump, by the time I'd refilled the temp was way off and then the grind was too course and I was distracted so ended up with 18g into 42g over 25 secs) so can't really give an valid opinion yet... still drinkable in a flat white though.


----------



## Step21

Do the CC mystery beans ever get their identity revealed? I've really enjoyed mine in the Bonavita immersion brewer and now the bag is almost done i'd like to know what they were.


----------



## Snakehips

Just coming to the end of my first 500g of CC Brighton Lanes and very enjoyable it was too.

Opened 6 days after roast. Smooth dark chocolate in every cup. Absolutely bombproof. The only wastage was when purging grinder.

Pretty much all flat whites but unusually, did try a couple of Americanos which I really enjoyed.

On that experience I will be more than happy to have CCBL in my grinder again before too long.

That's always assuming that it doesn't get totally overshadowed by any of it's stablemates.......

Tomorrow its the turn of Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit which will be 12 days rested.

Then waiting in the wings is the Hill & Valley.

Can't wait.


----------



## CamV6

Just got into a bag of their malawi pamwamba. It's fantastic


----------



## Mrboots2u

CamV6 said:


> Just got into a bag of their malawi pamwamba. It's fantastic


what does it taste of ? ...looking at the website and the associated reviews , there aren't any indicators/mentions of what to expect in the cup ( taste wise ) ..give us a hint Cam


----------



## CamV6

Oh crikey, I'm bloody aweful at descriptors


----------



## CamV6

Eeerm, well here goes.

Coffee, obviously.

Milk chocolatey front end, sweet finish with hint of sweet red apple (?) good body, smooth, tiny hint of acidity


----------



## CamV6

Hmm, and tales on a wonderfully malty flavour in milk


----------



## CamV6

Hmm, and takes on a wonderfully malty caramel flavour in milk


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

just fancy a break from home roasting CC beans as it's been a year now since buying ready roasted,

which CC indo beans go best with milk, the java lintong or sumatra jagong village.


----------



## CamV6

Never tried the java but Ive had the jagong village and its magnificent in milk


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

village it is then, thank's Cam.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

received jagong village today, roasted 28/7 by date are these ready to go, free sample bag of java lingtong included, " how good that "


----------



## DoubleShot

@"coffee 4/1"

Yup, should be ready to dive in!


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

loverly, grinder cleaned ready to go,


----------



## Snakehips

My second dip into CC beans........

Mahogony Roast Jampit Hit ...... simply scrummy!

Five 5oz single shot flat whites today ! And I'm only allowed a maximum of three!!

View attachment 15919


----------



## johnnygee04

CC have become my favourite roaster, with only the occasional foray to others, but with the first taste of Sumatra Jagong they have secured my loyalty. I've only had a chance to try as a flat white so far, but man was it good! Rich, smooth and as close to dark chocolate as I've had, with no bitterness. Great coffee.


----------



## 4085

Snakehips said:


> My second dip into CC beans........
> 
> Mahogony Roast Jampit Hit ...... simply scrummy!
> 
> Five 5oz single shot flat whites today ! And I'm only allowed a maximum of three!!
> 
> View attachment 15919


Buy some bigger cups!


----------



## 7493

El Salvadore Salmon Bourbon. Love this in milk and as espresso. I'm hopeless with flavour descriptions but suffice to say we prefer it to Mystery MkII and it is more complex. Will be ordering more of this when the other bags are exhausted.


----------



## Snakehips

That's the last of my first ever CC order down the hatch.

Thoroughly enjoyed all three blends, Brighton Lanes, Mahogany Jampit Hit and Hill & Valley but have to rate Hill & Valley as my favourite.

I think it was @DoubleShot that said H & V would put hairs on my chest?

No evidence of that yet as far a my chest is concerned but worryingly, I see Mrs Snakehips is online and Googling Phillips Lady Shavers!

Second order arrived today. Repeat of Brighton Lanes and Hill & Valley. Gusto Gold to try and a sample of Mahogany Roast Tusker Elephant that was thrown in by CC.

Thanks to @dfk41 et al for pointing me in this direction!



dfk41 said:


> Buy some bigger cups!


Thanks. Just as soon as Mrs S has done with t'internet I will be on that!

The help and advice available on this forum is second to none.


----------



## DoubleShot

Gusto Gold are probably my fave out of what I've tried from Coffee Compass. Having said that, they've pretty much all been enjoyable imo.


----------



## Snakehips

Sorted now on the cups!


----------



## 4085

I have not had the Mahogany Roast malabar Hit for a while. Just opened month rested bag this morning, and all I can say is wow!


----------



## ronsil

......& WOW again - Its a great blend


----------



## Taff

First day of Jampit hit Mahogany here, 10 days after roasting. CC beans seem to need a lot looser grind than I have been doing lately. However, 18-40 in 32 secs in a 6oz cappa is tasting pretty good! Lovely thick gloopy shot and crema without any of the super dark flavours I got from H&V - which I

ll revisit when its rested for a couple more weeks!


----------



## DoubleShot

dfk41 said:


> I have not had the Mahogany Roast malabar Hit for a while. Just opened month rested bag this morning, and all I can say is wow!


It was after reading some of your previous comments on Java Jampit that I decided to first try Coffee Compass and very glad I did. My favourite roaster of the handful I've tried.

Will try some Mahogany Roast Malabar Hit in my next order based on both yours and ronsil's comments above.

Thanks.


----------



## 7493

If you like these you'd love the El Salvadore Salmon bourbon! I'm just about to open my first bag of the Tusker. Looking forward to it.


----------



## DoubleShot

Tusker is also on my list of beans to try after reading @marcuswar plus others enjoy them.


----------



## gcogger

Tusker is divine


----------



## marcuswar

I've a bag of tusker that's approaching 28 days rest. Just got to finish the Java lingtong and I'll be ready to start it.


----------



## DoubleShot

Thought it was about time this thread re-surfaced! 

Received this jolly little gang, at the crack of dawn this morning:

Tusker Elephant Blend Mahogany Roast

Mediterranean Mocha Espresso Blend

Mahogany Roast Malabar Hit

Cuban Serrano

Mystery Beans 4

Mahogany Roast Malabar Hit

Anyone who's tried any or all of the above, recommendations for rest period (I'm thinking minimum 5 days after roast date) as I know some beans seem to taste better after being tested for slightly longer?

Also suggested recipes as a starting point? Yes, I know a lot of us all have different equipment and palates! 

Big thanks to Richard as always for his efficiency and for being such a nice guy! ??


----------



## 7493

I would suggest 10 days minimum rest. The darkerones can still be a bit lively even then. The 'Mystery' might be a good place to start since that generally doesn't have a roasted on date so it might be a bit older. I start out aiming for 18g into 32g - 36g in 30 secs and work from there. Let us know how you get on. Enjoy!


----------



## DoubleShot

Cheers Rob666.


----------

